#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Ruqya voor sihr en al3ayn.

## Moslima77

hfalkdhflakhflahf;lkj

----------


## youssefbenkadour

> IK ken een betrouwbare imaam die ruqya doet, stuur mijn een pm en ik geef je zijn nummer


Assallam 3allaikoem, 
Mag ik aub. Zijn nummer?

----------


## honey555

Zou ik ook zijn nummer mogen

----------


## marjam1981

mag ik zijn nummer

----------


## marjam1981

mag ik zijn nummer aub?

----------


## Moslima77

jflakdfjhalfd

----------


## marjam1981

waar komt deze raqi vandaan?

----------


## 1437

De bescherming tegen Sihr(Tovenarij)

De bescherming tegen Sihr (Tovenarij) en het Boze Oog



*Ten Means That Protect From Magic & Evil Eye*


Ten Means That Protect From Magic & Evil Eye ? Shaykh Abdur Razzaq | Abu Muhammad al Maghribee [Audio|En] | AbdurRahman.Org





*An Insight into The Realm of Jinns and Magic*


An Insight into The Realm of Jinns and Magic ? Shaykh ?Abdul?Azeez al-Bura?ee [Audio|Ar-En] | AbdurRahman.Org




En deze link, les 16, 17 en 18 gaan over sihr

404 - Pagina niet gevondenyoussef-abdelghafour/43-audiotheek/aboe-yoessef-abdelghafour/138-uitleg-kitaab-at-tawhied.html

----------


## Dakhan

Een jinn kan slechts fluisteren naar ons. Voor de rest heeft een jinn geen macht over ons. 

Islamic Revival: Q&A-The Reality of Jinn Controlling Human-Being?

Volgens de Koran bestaat tovenarij wel degelijk, in de tijd van koning Salomo en de Farao's. Maar dan praten we over meer dan duizend jaar voor Christus. Ik weet niet of tovenarij nu nog voorkomt en in welke vorm. Maar het is mogelijk.

----------


## Moslima77

khflahdlka';kld;l

----------


## marjam1981

salaam moslima77, hoe heet deze raqi en waar komt hij vandaan?
Heb je ervaring met hem?

----------


## Moslima77

hfaldhlak;ld

----------


## Moslima77

hfaldhalkdma

----------

